
Coinsecure India lost their Bitcoins - adimania
https://coinsecure.in/#
======
kaikai
Wow, I'm amazed they went public with that accusation against their CSO before
he's even in custody.

------
slimshady94
Time to reset the 'X days since a crypto exchange got hacked' timer.

